# BX24D Temperture Sensor Thread Size



## Kubota 1 (Jun 16, 2019)

On my BX24D I would like to install a temp gauge and sensor. I have not decided if I should install an analog or electronic gauge in, either way I will need to replace the OEM sensor with one to match the new gauge. What thread size is needed for the sensor and is there a recommended gauge?
Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you know where the temperature sender switch is? See Item #020 on attached parts diagram. P/N *31351-32830. * Metric threads, you will have to check with your Kubota dealer. I prefer analog, but to each his own....









Kubota BX24D Parts


Kubota BX24D Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Kubota 1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you for the information, I will stop by the dealer for the thread information. Also I was favoring the analog gauge myself.
Thank you


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The thread could also be a pipe thread, the temp sensor would need to be removed from the cylinder head and taken into a auto parts store so it could be matched with the system you want, the part will eventually have to be removed, so why not do it now so it can be used to match?, if you don't intend fitting the new temp gauge and sender straight away, just screw in the original until you are ready to do the job.


----------



## Kubota 1 (Jun 16, 2019)

That sounds like a good idea. I will pull it out in the AM and go to a parts store to have it checked.
Thank you


----------

